# Start of an udder?



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Does this look like the start of an udder? She's really young and the guy had her with a buck all summer long. He said he saw the goat breed her again last month though. However when I went to pick her up her vulva and while pooch area basically was completely swollen sticking out so much it's really easily noticed. I've had her for close to two weeks now and it looks like it has semi went down but still looks way different then my other goat.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If she has been separated from the buck for more than 30 days then send a blood sample to WADDL or a urine sample to BET Labs for a pregnancy test. It will run you $15-20 with shipping. 

Looks like she needs some mineral supplementation - do you have loose goat minerals available for them free choice?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> If she has been separated from the buck for more than 30 days then send a blood sample to WADDL or a urine sample to BET Labs for a pregnancy test. It will run you $15-20 with shipping.
> 
> Looks like she needs some mineral supplementation - do you have loose goat minerals available for them free choice?


Thank you! Yes free choice minterals and baking soda because I thought because of her tail she looked mineral deficent too. Her tail is all gunked up under. When she first came here she did act pretty interested in the minerals. She doesn't want to eat the green hay though idk if she's never had it or what but I can't get her to eat the alpalpha hay but I think it's because it's cubed it's all my tractor supply had.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Also just noticed this. Heat or infection? It's thicker then what I notice coming from my other doe in heat.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

a rectal temperature with a digital thermometer will tell you if she is running a fever and has an infection. normal goat temp is 101.5 to 103.5 F. Use a bit of lube.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thats neither heat nor infection that is telling you she's pregnant my girls get that a week or so after being bred!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with Salty, the best way to know is through blood test. Discharge can be very different depending on the doe and not reliable in every situation. Free choice alfalfa or other hay with pellets is important - locate a source other than tsc, the cubes really aren't the best for requirements.
You say she is really young, that could be very problematic - I would get a blood test to make sure she isn't bred.
Also free choice baking soda inhibits their ability to produce their own bicarbonate when needed. I would not leave it out.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So I doubt she's pregnant but look at her winter fluff and I made her fat apparently


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She certainly does have some serious winter FLUFF!

But the hunched up stance concerns me - that's usually a sign a goat is feeling unwell or very very chilled. It's impossible to tell just by looking at a goat if they are a healthy weight or fat or thin - you really have to run your hands over them! When you feel her ribs, spine, and hips - is their some muscle around/over them or are they pretty sharp? 

She is a real cutie!

I would make sure she is free of parasites with a fecal analysis and make sure she has access to good quality dry and fresh loose goat minerals.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

SalteyLove, In the first few pictures she doesn't look nearly as fluffed up as in that picture where she is hunched, so I'd just wonder if it was really cold that morning.  

OP, she does look like she could be lacking some minerals though-do you have a loose mineral out for her? (Blocks are very ineffective for goats)


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> She certainly does have some serious winter FLUFF!
> 
> But the hunched up stance concerns me - that's usually a sign a goat is feeling unwell or very very chilled. It's impossible to tell just by looking at a goat if they are a healthy weight or fat or thin - you really have to run your hands over them! When you feel her ribs, spine, and hips - is their some muscle around/over them or are they pretty sharp?
> 
> ...


She was actually standing up falling asleep while I was taking that picture like she was falling forward. They were on my smaller porch and the new goat was up here sleeping and they are still iffy about her. Oh she had a huge mineral deficiency when she came here if you look at her tail in the beginning to her tail now you can tell shes doing a lot better but I never shaved her tail to see how it grew back. It is most certainly worming time that's on my list this weekend with hoof trimming and fencing work lol They probably are cold though. They won't go in their shelter during the day or even if it rains unless I go down there and shut them in. They like to be able to see me all day.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ranger1 said:


> SalteyLove, In the first few pictures she doesn't look nearly as fluffed up as in that picture where she is hunched, so I'd just wonder if it was really cold that morning.
> 
> OP, she does look like she could be lacking some minerals though-do you have a loose mineral out for her? (Blocks are very ineffective for goats)


Yes we do loose because we bought a block at first and they won't even touch it. She was owned before me and when she came here so was deff lacking minerals and when I looked back at pictures the person sent me she was eating out of the same thing as a rabbit so idk if she was even eating the right food there because she is extremely tiny compared to all my goats so I think she has stunted growth but idk. I messaged a breeder out here to see if she knew of any vets who actually came to your property too because I just need someone in case an emergency arises some day.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay so I brought her in for hoof trimming yesterday and to feed her since the other goats wouldn't let her eat and decided for the heck of it I would push her fur away and look at her teats. It looks like its getting puffy around the vase of her teat? If she were pregnant she would be like 3 months along. I've officially driven myself crazy enough that I'm ordering pregnancy kits now. I give up lol


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Base* especially the inner base area. Her winter fluff is insane sorry.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

First picture would be October and not taken nearly as close up but it still shows its thinner but then again she's still growing so


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If you feel right in front of where her udder will or is beginning and it feels tight then shes pregnant


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> If you feel right in front of where her udder will or is beginning and it feels tight then shes pregnant


She's extremely tight like gonna pop tight to the point it worried me and I started giving her baking soda again


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's pregnant then I did that test on four of my girls and well one us pregnant the others just gave birth!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Send a blood or urine sample to a lab. There is just no reliable way to tell at home.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Send a blood or urine sample to a lab. There is just no reliable way to tell at home.


I couldn't find a urine test for goats, but with the blood test how does it work? like do I have to choose overnight shipping to get it to place on time?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I just messaged a local breeder. She will lead me in the right direction of what to do for the testing. Thank you! I could wait it out, but I'd rather not. I want to make sure shes healthy and everything because I'd die if I lost her and I'm already scared enough because of how tiny she is.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad you have some guidance!

Urine test is $15.00 plus shipping to BET Labs. You don't need to overnight it, the urine is very "stable" as they say.

Blood tests can go to a whole bunch of labs - BioTracking, Waddl, etc. Usually around $8-12 plus shipping. No need to overnight that either. 

The flat rate small size Priority Mail boxes available at your post office ship for $4.95 and arrive in 2-3 days and are a great option! Just make sure everything is double wrapped with absorbent material and don't mention whats in the package to the post office...


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Today's ninney boo boo update and my son thinking this was an invite for him to grab them lol I think I won't torture her anymore just wanted to see if there was any kind of diffrence in two days


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Idk if you can see it in the pictures because this site they upload smaller but it looks like she had a rubber band on them like there in indent. Edema maybe


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So she does look to be starting what may be an udder and she would be due early to mid march. Is it to late to do the bo se and copper? Also I have been giving her loose minerals since I got her and it looked like hair tail was curling back up and now it's going right back to fish tail. What else can I give her to shoot her minerals up?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

you can do the copper anytime, I like to do Bo-Se about 3 weeks prior to kidding. If you want a good look at that udder without grabbing her, shave it.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> you can do the copper anytime, I like to do Bo-Se about 3 weeks prior to kidding. If you want a good look at that udder without grabbing her, shave it.


I'm considering it because she is the fluffiest thing I have even seen lol I am pretty certain I can feel a kid like a bit in front of the udder when you push up. I don't feel movement, but I feel what feels like either hoof or nose unless there is some bone right there.

What about CDT shes never had that vaccine like my other goats have is that safe to do while pregnant or do I wait to start that after kids since they will need it too?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Give her a CDT now and then 3 weeks later, give her a booster. It's recommended to give them a CDT booster 4 weeks (I think) before kidding.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Give her a CDT now and then 3 weeks later, give her a booster. It's recommended to give them a CDT booster 4 weeks (I think) before kidding.


Ok so I gave my does a CDT shot a week before they gave birth because I thought they weren't going to be due so soon. My question is when do I need to give their kids the shot?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here she is in her bald glory lol she just ate during the whole shave but now that she's done she's mad and kicking her back feet


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I think I'm just delusional now that she is shaved lol


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Usually you give the males their CDT when you wether them, females and bucklings you will keep intact- I think it is 4 weeks for the first one. Can anyone help me out here? Lol.. been so long since I've had babies!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

From that pic, she looks definitely preggo to me, her udder is a lot bigger than that of a kid. And I think your right GoatCrazy :wink:


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I doubt she's pregnant. If you compare these pictures to the first ones you posted, they look the same. The first ones were from 3 months ago, and no goat that I've ever heard of was started an udder that far before kidding and not changed or kidded in three months.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ranger1 said:


> I doubt she's pregnant. If you compare these pictures to the first ones you posted, they look the same. The first ones were from 3 months ago, and no goat that I've ever heard of was started an udder that far before kidding and not changed or kidded in three months.


You think it looks the same? I thought they looked closer to her back legs and the teats look closer to the bend in her back legs. More of a chance I'm wrong though because I've never did this. I'm ordering a kit for blood test so I can do my other doe who was just bred a couple weeks ago once its been 30 days to see if she took.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah, it might be a good idea to blood test her.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blood test is a good idea.
Maybe a precocious udder?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Calling to set up ultrasound for next week. She could be due to kid anywhere from like the 7th which I doubt to like the second week of March idk in all honesty so I taking her in plus she is insanely tiny and I need a vet on call. The vet I currently have doesn't do goats so I am having to travel a little.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

When I say tiny I mean it like she is barely taller then my beagle and I weighed her in last week at 30 pounds. I copper bolused her, but now I think I didn't do enough. I bought the 4 g one but it showed it was for like 150 pounds so I separated it into 4s and gave her 1 forth. Can I go ahead and give her the whole 4 g now even though I gave her a little already? I know she needs it bad so I am thinking it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The readily accepted dosage for copper bolusing is 1 gram per 22 lbs. However, a lot of owners are dosing at higher rates or bolusing much more frequently without ill effects. Plus, it takes more to catch up an already deficient animal than it does to just keep an animal on maintenance dosing.

If she were mine, I would probably give her a 2 gram bolus around 6 weeks after the first one.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Also another question if she is already 4 months along how much good is the ultrasound going to do? Will he still be able to estimate size and such? I'm happy I found someone to take her too though. It eases my mind a lot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The kids will be too big to tell much of anything but that she is pregnant or not.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I may not do the ultrasound then. Maybe fecals and stuff done and bo se. Is there anything I should ask to be checked specifically?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here she is yesterday you can see her little udder while she's laying down and also there is her cute little face. She makes like little grunting noises while she falls asleep and she burped and it came out in a high pitch sound and she scared herself lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I really can't see her udder from the pic. I would definitely blood test or do an ultrasound so you know for sure.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is a picture from a few days ago


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> I really can't see her udder from the pic. I would definitely blood test or do an ultrasound so you know for sure.


I agree! It can be so hard to know, and it would give you peace of mind to know for sure if she was pregnant or not.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh I most certainly am taking her to the vet. If I can't get in by Friday it will be Wednesday. This is her today. I was going to blood draw myself, but I need a vet for goats in order to be able to get things like bo se or other meds when they are sick. So I figured now as good a time as any.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That last picture does look like she's making an udder to me.


----------

